# Socialization -- How long does it take?



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Just FYI. We have been to the dog park twice so far, and I'll be taking the dogs every Sat and Sunday mornings.


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

How does Kerrie get along with your other dog?

My 7 month old golden, Hina is friendly with people, but shy around other dogs. We've been working on this from the beginning. The advice I received was have as many positive social interactions as possible. I can tell there are some dogs she's more comfortable with vs. others. Since we don't have another dog, we also have playdates with another female golden puppy. As for how long it takes, I guess we're not 100% there yet, but we're progressing! 

Oh, how about puppy training classes? We socialize with the other dogs before class. I like this environment because you expose your pup to others in the same age range.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Hina said:


> How does Kerrie get along with your other dog?
> 
> My 7 month old golden, Hina is friendly with people, but shy around other dogs. We've been working on this from the beginning. The advice I received was have as many positive social interactions as possible. I can tell there are some dogs she's more comfortable with vs. others. Since we don't have another dog, we also have playdates with another female golden puppy. As for how long it takes, I guess we're not 100% there yet, but we're progressing!
> 
> Oh, how about puppy training classes? We socialize with the other dogs before class. I like this environment because you expose your pup to others in the same age range.


Oh Kerrie Ann LOVES her big brother Rusty 

We were very lucky they bonded soo fast, and she loves being around him all the time. Kerrie Ann has been in puppy one class, and I need to cont her training. She did enjoy the first class, and tends to do better around smaller dogs. What I can start doing is taking a lot of treats to the dog park, and pet and show tons of love. Maybe this will help her relax even more.

This weekend I'll sign her up for Puppy level 2, and I'm taking her to puppy play time as well. There are less dogs and smaller ones too. I just hope one day Kerrie Ann will be relaxed and having fun with all the other dogs she meets. I read Brittanys can be nervous/timidity if not socialized enough. 

Kerrie Ann was 7 months and still a puppy when I got her, but my next Brittany will need to be a young pup so I can socialize from a very young age at 8 weeks or so.

I'm hoping one day my Kerrie Ann will be a well socialized dog 

No matter what, we still love her all the same!


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

That's great!!! Another forum member suggested bringing treats too, that's a good idea. Some dogs can smell it a mile away  I just tell them to sit before they get their treat.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Given her behavior, I would recommend you not take her to the dog park. There are too many variables that could (and may already) be causing negative experiences. Setting up play-dates with known dogs is a good idea, but putting her into an environment like a dog park is likely too overwhelming for her. And, there are numerous altercations at dog parks, which would hinder her socialization. 

Depending on her body language, she may need some confidence boosting play time. I highly recommend tug to build confidence. The more you let the dog win, the more confident they are. 

What really works for us, is takin Bear out to a cafe or coffee shop and just people watching. If she still has problems, I recommend seeing a trainer and if that doesn't work, see a certified veterinary behaviorist. 

I know it seems like a long road, but socialization is truly a lifelong endeavor. But she will come around with patience an consistency. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Brave said:


> Given her behavior, I would recommend you not take her to the dog park. There are too many variables that could (and may already) be causing negative experiences. Setting up play-dates with known dogs is a good idea, but putting her into an environment like a dog park is likely too overwhelming for her. And, there are numerous altercations at dog parks, which would hinder her socialization.
> 
> Depending on her body language, she may need some confidence boosting play time. I highly recommend tug to build confidence. The more you let the dog win, the more confident they are.
> 
> ...


Oh thanks for the good info everyone! Yea maybe the dog park is too much for Kerrie Ann right now. I like the cafe/cofee shop idea a lot. I'm going to give this a try tonight. 

Thinking of known dogs...Kerrie Ann loves the Rottweiler at Petco (the dog trainer has him there all the time), and they get alone very well. Maybe I'll take her there everynight again, and the tug game to help build her confidence up


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

There is a sticky post at the top of the puppy forum thread page that has a lot of great socialization ideas. I'd print out the PDF and use it as a checklist to help with socialization. My Yogi turns a year old tomorrow and we are still socializing him to new experiences and sounds- it will never stop and shouldn't stop IMO. 

I highly recommend a good positive based training program for your pup.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> There is a sticky post at the top of the puppy forum thread page that has a lot of great socialization ideas. I'd print out the PDF and use it as a checklist to help with socialization. My Yogi turns a year old tomorrow and we are still socializing him to new experiences and sounds- it will never stop and shouldn't stop IMO.
> 
> I highly recommend a good positive based training program for your pup.


Thanks and I got the print out. Yes Kerrie Ann is going back into class ASAP!


----------

